

Twitter Usage By S&P 500 Companies - chazlupei
http://blog.valuedinvesting.com/twitter-usage-by-sp500-companies/

======
acconrad
The conclusion I'm drawing here is that you can be a fortune 500 company with
or without twitter, and that social engagement is ancillary to the core
fundamentals of your business. Of course, I'd like to see where on the Fortune
500 those companies lie and their annual revenues - are the companies using
twitter and social media outperforming (monetarily) from those late to adopt?
Without that, I'm left with more questions.

